# buffed.de das neue reddit?



## Pasco (21. November 2016)

.


----------



## ZAM (21. November 2016)

Hi,

erst mal vielen Dank für dein Feedback. 

[...] reddit [...]
Zudem wirkt es wirklich unseriös dauerhaft neue Artikel zu veröffentlichen, manchmal im 30-Minuten Takt.

Wir haben sehr viel eigenen Content auf der Website, aber wir füllen das gern auch mit Inhalten, die in den Communities wichtig, interessant, witzig erscheinen. Da ist gerade reddit eine gute Quelle. Und wie du schon festgestellt hast, kann natürlich nicht Jeder fließendes oder gutes Englisch, so dass es absolut kein Problem ist, englische Themen auf einer deutschen Seite aufzugreifen. Wir machen daraus übrigens kein Geheimnis - siehe Quellenangaben.

Was aber die Aussage bzgl. vermeintlicher Unseriösität bei taktischen Content-Output angeht, muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen, oder dir nahelegen, dass auch auf sämtlichen Nachrichtenportalen und bei unseren Mitbewerbern als Feedback zu hinterlassen, um alle gleichberechtigt zu kritisieren. :-) Die Output-Menge ist überall wichtig für die Bewegung auf den Seiten. Stillstand = Tot. Das praktizieren tatsächlich alle redaktionell getriebenen Webseiten gleichermaßen und wir werden hier auch keine Ausnahme machen.

Mein Vorschlag: Wöchentlich einen Artikel "Best-of-reddit", mit witzigen und interessanten Anekdoten oder ähnlichen Informationen.

Das ist sicher *zusätzlich* keine schlechte Idee.

Das gleiche gilt für Patches. Copy-and-Paste, neuen Artikel veröffentlichen und das ganze noch mit englischen Patchnotes.

Warum wir die nicht selbst übersetzen haben wir an mehreren Stellen direkt in den Kommentaren bereits mehrfach erörtert, aber hier gerne noch einmal:
Es sind meist unglaublich viele Inhalte. Wenn wir die Übersetzen, sind die nicht Zeitnah auf der Seite. Dabei können sich gerade bei Spell-Übersetzungen Fehler einschleichen, die dann so weitergegeben werden.
Davon ab übersetzt Blizzard die Patch-Notes selbst und sobald das geschieht aktualisieren wir die Patch-Notes-News auch jedes Mal - ausnahmslos. Außerdem fassen wir wichtige Dinge immer im Kopfbereich zusammen.

Wir fassen jedoch ins Auge, Kleinigkeiten, vor allem Zitate häufiger zu übersetzen. 

Gruß
ZAM


----------



## Patiekrice (25. November 2016)

.

 

 

schade.


----------



## ZAM (5. Dezember 2016)

O_O Warum hast du den Eröffnungsbeitrag gelöscht?


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2016)

Weil große klappe nix dahinter.


----------

